# The May Photos are Here! Congrats rsilfverberg!



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2004)

We had a great turnout this month with 17 great photos being submitted. 
The photos can be viewed here: May Photos

There are 17 photos in all. The photos are all titled (Photo 1 through Photo 17) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Copermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## JOZE666 (Jun 1, 2004)

the winner is the one that have more votes right? :?:


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jun 1, 2004)

unforunatly (only because mine never get any votes)


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 1, 2004)

Unless you live in Florida  *Smirks*.  Hehe, jk, someone had to say it.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2004)

But it's really, really hard this time to vote for just one... and you get only ONE vote...


----------



## photong (Jun 2, 2004)

To we vote whihc one is more appealing and looks the best or what represents the subject the most?


----------



## DanielK (Jun 2, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> To we vote whihc one is more appealing and looks the best or what represents the subject the most?


Well, I figured since they would all have to represent the subject in order to be in the contest, I just voted for the one that appealed to me the most.


Daniel


----------



## DanielK (Jun 2, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> But it's really, really hard this time to vote for just one... and you get only ONE vote...


See...I think you should vote for mine.

It's number zz*ì&%ZZá^^%  Hey.  What the ·¦º%*zZ%$#

What's happZzþO¦?+


Danie·Ç¬zzZ¦µ


----------



## photong (Jun 2, 2004)

DanielK said:
			
		

> photong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are some that better represent than others. There are the obvious ones, and the not so obvious that I personally would not consider rule of thirds but have made me realize that they very well can be.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 2, 2004)

DanielK said:
			
		

> Well, I figured since they would all have to represent the subject in order to be in the contest, I just voted for the one that appealed to me the most.



I don't think that's true.  Twist isn't gonna kick anybody out, saying that he didn't think it fit, to my knowledge.  I personally thought that there were many that didn't fit my personal impression of the rule of thirds, but oh well, I'm a picky b*tch.


----------



## DanielK (Jun 2, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I personally thought that there were many that didn't fit my personal impression of the rule of thirds, but oh well, I'm a picky b*tch.


Which ones, if you don't mind me asking?


Daniel


----------



## Gatsby (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi all,

As an absolute newbie here, I must say how much I like the fact that the voting for the challenges is absolutely anonymous!

I'm a member of a few other photography forums, and think this is the best way to get a result based on the merits of the photograph, not coloured by your opinion (good or otherwise   ) of the photographer!

Guess who's entering June??


Cheers,
Gatsby


----------



## drlynn (Jun 2, 2004)

Gatsby said:
			
		

> Guess who's entering June??
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Gatsby



Well I hope it's you.  I think that would be "Great," Gatsby. 

sorry, had to be done. 

And I have to agree with Orie, there were a few of the shots that I just couldn't apply Rule of 3rds to.  Some of them were very ingenious, tho.!

I voted for the one I thought did the best job applying the rule to make an image that I liked.  (Hope that makes sense.  Some I liked but didn't think applied the rule, some that applied the rule but weren't WOW shots for me.)


----------



## thebigbillybob (Jun 3, 2004)

well judging by some of the images that are there i dont think TwistMyArm was actually judging them to begin with i think its kinda if u think its the rule of thirds then he let u in... cuz a few of em are pretty debatable use of "the rule" so yea vote for mine number ### haha   8)  :shock:


----------



## captain-spanky (Jun 3, 2004)

VERY difficult choice this month....
I narrowed it down to two but i like them both so much.. in fact... equally as much... that i had to vote only on how difficult it would have been for me to make that shot.  lol


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 4, 2004)

good stuff here!

one thing.. am i the only one who finds the rating system and comments here a bit annoying...? :scratch: i don't want to be influenced by other folks opinions whilst making a decision. Comments are fine after the competition but during each photo should gets its fair shot without having someone else's opinion for or against the shot. 

just my own 2 cents.


----------



## DanielK (Jun 4, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> good stuff here!
> 
> one thing.. am i the only one who finds the rating system and comments here a bit annoying...? :scratch: i don't want to be influenced by other folks opinions whilst making a decision. Comments are fine after the competition but during each photo should gets its fair shot without having someone else's opinion for or against the shot.
> 
> just my own 2 cents.


I'm not sure there would be another way to do it.  Other than to lock the thread, but then I don't know if it would accept votes and you would be able to see them no matter what.

Maybe email votes to the mods?  I dunno.  I guess it doesn't bother me that much.


Daniel


----------



## oriecat (Jun 4, 2004)

Mark, do you mean the ratings and comments in the gallery or the thoughts here in the thread?  I didn't post my thought to Daniel here, just for that very reason, altho I have been meaning to pm him (sorry!  haven't gotten to it yet tho!).  I don't use the rating things in the gallery, but will admit to leaving one comment.  Probably shouldn't have done that.  If you just mean the gallery, then twist can turn both of those features off.  Might be a good idea...


----------



## drlynn (Jun 5, 2004)

I think that would be a very good idea.  I started to vote/leave comments for some of these, but decided not to for just the reason Mark stated.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry folks, I thought I had disabled the ratings and comments when I made up the gallery, but I guess I missed them. They're disabled now, but it looks like the comments that were made previously will remain. 

As for some of the rule of thirds photos some of them are obviously better examples then others. Due to the fact that there were a lot of last minute entries they were all included. Most people would not have had time to resubmit a new photo if I had decided not to include them. Besides people made the attempt and contributed to the challenge. That's pretty much good enough for me.


----------



## Not Neve (Jun 6, 2004)

Just my opinion, but Twist shouldn't have to decide if the submitted photos meet the category.  The votes will speak for themselves.

I'm finding it harder and harder each month to decide cause there are so many good photos!


----------



## DanielK (Jun 7, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Just my opinion, but Twist shouldn't have to decide if the submitted photos meet the category.  The votes will speak for themselves.
> 
> I'm finding it harder and harder each month to decide cause there are so many good photos!


That's a good point.  But that brings us back around to; should we choose based on the best example of the ROT or the best shot based on the ROT?

I'd say it's up to the individual tastes and sensibilities of the viewers to decide.


Daniel


----------



## DanielK (Jun 7, 2004)

This is the last day to vote, right?


Daniel


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats goes out to rsilfverberg and his photo which is photo 14:







It was tight this month with only one vote seperating first and second. Congrats everyone. :cheers:


----------



## DanielK (Jun 8, 2004)

Congratulations rsilfverberg! That was a hella close contest.

And congrats to everyone.  Those were some great shots.

I'd like to especially thank those that voted for mine.  I appreciate that very much!  I was surprised to get so many votes.  w00t!


Daniel


----------



## markc (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats, RS, and to everyone. Great stuff in there!


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 8, 2004)

gorgeous image, congrats! you got my vote!


----------



## anua (Jun 9, 2004)

congrats rsilfverberg!!!
i loove the pic!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 9, 2004)

way to go bra!


md


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 9, 2004)

ooh yes congrats - a great photo!


----------



## JOZE666 (Jun 9, 2004)

congrats !


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Not Neve (Jun 9, 2004)

I really had wished I could vote 1st, 2nd & 3rd cause there were so many good ones!  Congrats!


----------



## rsilfverberg (Jun 10, 2004)

Thankyou very much - what a great surprise to log on to after having spent hours in a meeting with corporate auditors at work... 

Thanks again.

Richard


----------

